# Nissan NV350 Concept is One Big Box: 2011 Tokyo Motor Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Some will probably find Nissan's NV350 Concept seemingly out of place at this year's Tokyo Motor Show, but the next-generation light commercial van concept shows the direction that Nissan wishes to take with its NV model. Looking to raise the standard for the next generation of light commercial vans, the NV350 Concept features attractive styling, expanded cargo capacity and smart functionality.

Versatility was one of the main key points Nissan stressed when debuting their NV350 Concept at the show, touching on how the NV350 Concept's cargo area is now longer and more spacious for van applications while varied seating arrangements gives the NV350 plenty of people-carrier and minibus applications. Comforts of the NV350 Concept include keyless entry, keyless push button ignition (a first in a commercial vehicle) and a foot-operated parking brake for convenience.

Though they didn't go into detail, Nissan did express that the NV350 has improved fuel economy due to its efficient and advanced engine mated to an automatic transmission. A clean diesel option will also be available in some markets.

Nissan also announced that it plans to launch the NV350 in Japan by the summer of 2012. Outside markets weren't disclosed.

More: *Nissan NV350 Concept is One Big Box: 2011 Tokyo Motor Show* on Autoguide.com


----------

